# Onions (and other stuff)  in my water pan



## jeeplj

I have been searching for a post about this and can't find one. When I first got on the forum someone suggested putting beef broth and onions in my water pan. I tried it and loved it! So I do this every time I smoke a butt. However I don't remember who told me and I can't find where anyone else does this. I have been experimenting with different spices in the broth and found that crushed red pepper adds just a little spice to the onions and works great on a pulled pork sandwich. Now I am looking for other stuff to cook in my water / drip pan. I actually use a steam pan for my water on the bottom shelf since the MES water pan is so small.

Does anyone else do this or have other things they have cooked in there water pan? I have 30 pounds of pork butts going on late tonight and looking for some new ideas.


----------



## mballi3011

You probably heard it from Good Ole Ron. He liked to put stuff into the water pan like Broth and onions. Unfortunately Ron is no longer with us here in the smokey smoke lands. You can but I have added some apple juice and some other things to but I really can't say that it made a difference to tell you the truth. Now you should give it a shot for maybe you'll like it. After all we all tweak things to our own liking.


----------



## rbranstner

I have heard it go both ways. Some say that adding different flavors in the pan will make the meat taste different but some say it doesn't make a difference at all.


----------



## rbranstner

I reread the post. Are you looking for different things to put in your pan such as onions because you want to eat the onions or you are looking to flavor your meat?


----------



## scarbelly

I have been doing it for a while. I have also used garlic and rosemary in the broth, then strain it and add some Jonnie's Pastrami Au Jus. I normally split it into two batches so I have more for later.

I have also used some fresh thyme once or twice. I am thinking of adding some carrots and celery to add some flavor layers


----------



## ssbbqguy

I use fruit juices, mainly frozen concentrates, along with my favorite, flavored kool-aid. Cherry, mixed fruit are two of my regulars. When adding flavors to steam with, it is important to line pan with foil for easier cleanup. Steve.


----------



## realtorterry

It's great to add back into the PP if that's what your talking about?


----------



## jeeplj

rbranstner said:


> I reread the post. Are you looking for different things to put in your pan such as onions because you want to eat the onions or you are looking to flavor your meat?


Looking for things to eat, not to flavor the meat. More specifically, things to serve with the meat.


----------



## meateater

Taters, bell peppers, garlic bulbs, mushrooms, zukes, brussel sprouts.........rice, pasta.


----------



## SmokinAl

I do the same. Onions & beef broth, also a whole gariic. When I take it out of the smoker I add a cup of Jeff's BBQ sauce to the drippings, then toss with the pulled pork.


----------



## brdprey

the only thing i have put in mine was just a mix of roasted garlic beef broth but that was only once ill have to try the onion thing, sounds so yummy


----------



## jeeplj

So I am just following up. Did anyone try the broth and onions? and what did you think?


----------



## reflect

Wouldn't you have to seperate out the fat that drips down in the water tray?


----------



## allen

Try a sauce pan with some water and boil onions, garlic and what ever else comes to mind in the kitchen, start with onions and garlic and go by the smell or steam in the kitchen, I have tried that and it works for flavor in the water pan


----------

